# I'm a Granddaddy!!



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

10 pups whelped this morning. Mom was fantastic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Those are some darned cute golden butts saddled up to the milk bar.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Congratulations. Those are some darned cute golden butts saddled up to the milk bar.


LOL....that's funny!!!

Adorable babies....congrats!!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL @ "saddled up to that milk bar" 

and OMG! those pups and even the moms colouring look the exact same as Tyson's pictures I got when he was born... they grow so fast! Congrats on the happy, healthy delivery, don't forget to post many, many, many updated pictures of the puppies


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats!! They are adorable


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!! they are so beautiful. Love the dark color aswell!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!! They're my favorite golden color!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh - Goodie!! More puppies  I can't wait to see more pictures. Beautiful color.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies and Mom*

Congrats to the Mom, the puppies and you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! They are so cute!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations...I love all the little red babies.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations Granddad!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations!
The puppies are so adorable and next week they will double their weight, so take lot photos.


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

Pretty coloring! Congratulations! They are adorable


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

they are gorgeous 
they look so dark already bless em
keep the photos coming I dont think I have seen such dark babies on here before


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Would you look at all those sweet babies! Congrats.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

More pics...


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Awww, they are absolutely adorable!!!!!! Mom looks very happy Congratulations!!


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

adorable!!!!!! Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh my they are so sweet!!!! I just love red dogs!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations to mom and to you on a beautiful litter!! We can't wait to hear about, and see updated pictures of the babies!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Day 3 photos...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, and OMG look at those little cuties!!!

Have fun with them, they are so sweet.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh they are soooo cute!!!!!!! I love those redheads!!!!!!!!

Those


Oaklys Dad said:


> Congratulations. Those are some darned cute golden butts saddled up to the milk bar.


That quote is priceless!!!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

More pictures...enjoy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are beautifull, little redheads, wish i was getting one!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

omg.they are adorable!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just priceless pictures, Thanks, they are sooo adorable!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Boy was this a hoot...


----------



## Dawnie (May 24, 2010)

so so so adorable!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG I am just seeing this thread...and they re soooo precious! Love the one with the pup covered in milk!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh too cute, is it feeding time or swim time?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The feeding pictures were awesome.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, enjoy...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, the picture in the bed is the cutest thing ever! She looks like a little bear!!! I love their red coats!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Neeeeeeeeddd sleeeeeeeeppp.....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg they are so cute! getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

The little ankle biters are 5 weeks old today.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Why why why did I click on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I've got puppy fever so bad I feel like I'm going to bust! They are all so precious.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Redheads are my favorite...they are so cute and boy have they grown!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Why why why did I click on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I've got puppy fever so bad I feel like I'm going to bust! They are all so precious.


It's ok...they're a good addiction.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Well they are growing nicely. Love the Pirate collar. Beautiful color on these babies. 3 more weeks & you can sleep thru the night. :bowl:


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

AllShookUp said:


> Well they are growing nicely. Love the Pirate collar. Beautiful color on these babies. 3 more weeks & you can sleep thru the night. :bowl:


Until Pirate Collar goes home, his name is Captain Jack for Jack Sparrow.
Sleep...forgot what that was. I have 3 males left so hopefully they will go soon and then I will go into hibernation.

Thanks.


----------



## Guzman (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww I want one now lol

Hope they're all doing well


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Love love love the pics!! So adorable!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

Sorry if I'm boring you. Here are some more.


----------

